# Slipping chain?



## Chuffy (11 Nov 2008)

Argh. 
I run a single speed conversion. On-One conversion kit, with Doofer chain tensioner on an Ultegra hub.

I recently changed the chain and decided to switch the rear sprocket (18t) to the original (but barely used) 16t. 

I did this and the (brand new) chain slipped like a b'stard with virtually every turn of the cranks.

I bought a brand new sprocket. 

It did the same.

I put back the old 18t sprocket.

It still does it.

Any ideas?


----------



## skwerl (11 Nov 2008)

I'm guessing the hub is slipping


----------



## Joe24 (11 Nov 2008)

skwerl said:


> I'm guessing the hub is slipping



Sorry if i sound abit simple, but i dont get how the hub can slip


----------



## dudi (12 Nov 2008)

I think skwerl probably means that the sprocket may be tightening onto the hub further when you ride, although in my experience this feels a lot different to the chain slipping. it may be worth checking though as it's a simple fix, just keep riding until it stops (then tightening the lockring if you use one)!

You said you have a new chain, what size did you get? I know i'm probably insulting your inteligence, but you did get a proper 1/8" chain? a normal bike chain wil not fit the teeth on the sproocket properly, and will slip.

Another possibility is that on your new chain you have a particularly stiff link, give them a check, and loosen as required. 

Hope you find it!


----------



## Chuffy (12 Nov 2008)

Dudi – I use this chain. Same as I’ve been using for over a year now. I doubt that it’s the sprocket tightening up, it’s a cassette hub, not a dedicated single-speed hub.

Skwerl – If it’s the hub, is that fatal? The hubs are Ultegra, about 2 ½ years old, never been serviced but still running smoothly. They’ve probably done about 6000 to 7000 miles.


----------



## skwerl (12 Nov 2008)

I mean the pawls in the hub might be slipping. Unlikely I know but it can happen. Other options are:
As Dudi said - wrong chain. Are you sure you were sent 1/8"? It'll be obvious if it fits properly or not
Sprocket is slipping on the hub. These sprockets are supplied by On-One, correct? How well do they fit the hub? As well as a Shimano cassette would?


----------



## Chuffy (12 Nov 2008)

skwerl said:


> I mean the pawls in the hub might be slipping. Unlikely I know but it can happen. Other options are:
> As Dudi said - wrong chain. Are you sure you were sent 1/8"? It'll be obvious if it fits properly or not
> Sprocket is slipping on the hub. These sprockets are supplied by On-One, correct? How well do they fit the hub? As well as a Shimano cassette would?


Chain is definitely correct, it's very distinctive with the anti-rust coating.

I have three sprockets are from Gusset. It slips with all of them and I doubt that they would rotate on the splines. I'll mark the sprockets and splines with Tippex and test, just in case.

Next thing to do is to slip on an old cassette and see how that goes.


----------



## dudi (12 Nov 2008)

Ah, i didnt read your post properly, i thought you had a fixed cog on a freewheel hub. oops!
could it be that the splines are worn where the sprocket is? I dont know how the conversion works, but I assume the sprocket just fits onto the splines the same way the cassette would?


----------



## robgul (13 Nov 2008)

Chuffy ... a bit of a long shot, but it happens with fixed ... try changing the combination/relationship of front and rear teeth numbers ... if the chain is tight it may not "mesh" properly on the two sets of teeth and thus jump.

Having said that, my money would have been on a stiff link

Rob


----------



## skwerl (13 Nov 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Chain is definitely correct, it's very distinctive with the anti-rust coating.
> 
> I have three sprockets are from Gusset. It slips with all of them and I doubt that they would rotate on the splines. I'll mark the sprockets and splines with Tippex and test, just in case.
> 
> Next thing to do is to slip on an old cassette and see how that goes.



If they are slipping then I'd expect to see fairly hefty scratches on the surface of the hub. But it seems the most likely cause. That or the internal freewheel mechanism of the hub. I take it you get the nice clickety-click sound of freely-operating pawls when you spin the wheel?


----------



## Chuffy (7 Jan 2009)

Still slipping despite fitting a brand new freewheel.

Single speed simplicity? My fat hairy arse. 

Bring on the electronic Shimano 12dspd.


----------



## skwerl (8 Jan 2009)

you changed the freehub body and internals?


----------



## Chuffy (8 Jan 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Still slipping despite fitting *a brand new freewheel*.


...


----------



## skwerl (8 Jan 2009)

Ok. I'm confused. You're running an On-One conversionon an Ultegra hub. There is no freewheel.
There's a freehub, which is where you put the sprocket and spacers. Is that what you changed?
Haven't you just ordered a s/s wheel anyway?


----------



## Chuffy (8 Jan 2009)

skwerl said:


> Ok. I'm confused. You're running an On-One conversionon an Ultegra hub. There is no freewheel.
> There's a freehub, which is where you put the sprocket and spacers. Is that what you changed?
> Haven't you just ordered a s/s wheel anyway?


I jolly well do have a freewheel! It's kind of intrinsic to the freehub, which is the bit I have replaced. Sorry, I tend to think of the two terms as being interchangable, so far as my hub goes.

Yes, I've ordered a ss wheel, because I want a 'proper' wheel and not a conversion. The new wheel hasn't arrived yet, so I wanted to replace the 'broken' freehub and test to see if that cured the problem. Since it didn't I'd really like to figure out what the problem is, because not knowing bugs the hell out of me...


----------



## skwerl (8 Jan 2009)

yeah. sorry. I read your other post after I posted this one.
when it slips is it in even chunks of say about 45 degrees?
I'm now wondering if the sprocket tolerance isn't tight enough and the sprocket is turning on the freehub body. Unlikely but it's the only explanation left


----------



## Chuffy (8 Jan 2009)

skwerl said:


> yeah. sorry. I read your other post after I posted this one.
> when it slips is it in even chunks of say about 45 degrees?
> I'm now wondering if the sprocket tolerance isn't tight enough and the sprocket is turning on the freehub body. Unlikely but it's the only explanation left


Nope. Tried it with three different sprockets, two of which have worked before with no trouble. The other is brand new.


----------



## Twenty Inch (8 Jan 2009)

Last time this happened to me it was a stiff link in a new chain. Couldn't loosen the link off, had to remove it eventually, at the side of the road on the way to work. Always carry a chain tool!


----------



## skwerl (8 Jan 2009)

it's weird. throw the wheel away. fit your new one and forget it ever happened


----------

